
FreeNAS 9.10 Released (NAS OS based on FreeBSD 10.3) - doener
http://www.freenas.org/blog/freenas-910-released/
======
tracker1
A few bits of advice to those considering this... I had a 12-drive setup a few
years ago, it eventually crashed and burned, because of several errors on my
part. (surrounding ZFS)

Use a MB with ECC Ram (Asus + AMD seems to be the most cost effective option
here). Also, you should max out the ram on the board, especially if you're
aiming for a raid z2 array of more than 10GB (I did max my ram, but didn't go
ECC).

Source the same drive from as many places as possible to try to get different
mfg runs. I had really bad luck here, about 3/4 of the seagate drives I'd
purchased died in under 2 years... The drive model itself had a really poor
quality and many people had issues with these drives dying a short death.

Ensure your "hot spare" drives work... I'd configured for 2 hot spare drives,
however, there was a bug in the version of FreeNAS I was using that caused the
hot spares to not go into usage automatically.

Make sure that anything important on your NAS is backed up... if it's _only_
on the NAS, that is not a backup. Hardware can and will fail. I tend to not
consider something backed up unless it is in at least 3 copies and at least 2
different locations.

Overall, it was just a piss-poor experience, in the end I went back to
Synology for my NAS usage... I spent a lot of money in hopes of having a close
to "final" NAS solution, with a lot of defective hardware, a lot of failures,
and in general, my "backup" NAS was more reliable. There's something to be
said for buying a solution vs. DIY.

I might consider it again in a few years, but am more likely to just get a 5-8
drive product over DIY again. Drives have gotten a lot larger... at the time I
went with 3TB, and 4TB were just starting to come out.

------
0xcde4c3db
That's quite a feat, releasing something based on FreeBSD 10.3 before the
release of FreeBSD 10.3. :)

~~~
stock_toaster
FreeBSD 10.3 is in the "release builds" phase. See:
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/schedule.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/schedule.html)

Barring anything crazy, I imagine it will be officially released in a couple
of days.

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I probably should have mentioned that, but I guess I was trying too hard to be
pithy. When I looked, a 10.3-RELEASE branch/tag didn't exist, but based on the
schedule and last commit I assumed the source was frozen.

Anyway, I was only half-joking; it actually is fairly impressive to be able to
leapfrog the FreeBSD process in this way, even if some of the difference comes
down to differing requirements and priorities.

------
cmer
If it's interesting to anyone, I evaluated a few NAS software and landed on
Unraid, which is not as popular, but quite nice. It's not free (but it's
cheap), but the way I can easily expand storage and Docker support sealed the
deal for me.

------
PhantomGremlin
I've been contemplating using FreeNAS, but I'm always confused by the product
release information. It's written for those who already use the product,
rather than those who are considering it.

To me, the ideal announcement would read something like this:

\- This product is based on FreeBSD 10.3

\- This product adds the following features (e.g. GUI system admin) ...

\- This product improves the following standard FreeBSD ports ...

\- This product is available on the FreeNAS Mini NAS appliance ...

etc

Otherwise, it's hard to know if I should try FreeNAS or just try plain vanilla
FreeBSD for a file server I want to build.

~~~
mastax
Aren't product release announcements usually just a changelog with some self-
congratulatory boilerplate on top? Thats what I expect at least.

------
carlob
I've been using nas4free for a while now (which used to be called freenas
before a fork).

Can somebody who has tried both compare the state of the two projects?

~~~
tachion
FreeNAS has a commercial company behind it, with a real product and money to
back the project with (just as RedHat with their projects) while nas4free is a
open source project. I've chosen FreeNAS and its doing its job well to this
day (backups, few seervices like SMB/CIFS, plex server and what's most
important, software containers).

------
mp3geek
Did anyone fork the project when it was based on Linux?

~~~
kev009
Is there a related word to fork that means "to make an inferior descendant"?

~~~
gonzo
Single letter change

~~~
cmurf
dork?

